# Peach, the fish formerly known as Freakazoid!



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I had to rename her -- Freak just didn't seem to fit anymore! So now she is known as Peach mainly because of her overall peachy color!

Here's a pic of her tank (75g with a rainbow cichlid as her companion)









Here's a closer look at Peach, you can see all the different colors on her (sorry for the lousy pic!)









Thanks for looking! :fish:


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Looks like she has a ton of yellow on her and thats really cool nice oscar!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

nice O!


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

Really got a beauty there.


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice Oscar! Love the rainbow too :thumb:


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Lookin' Good. :thumb:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks! 

The rainbow is quite the character too! For such a little guy he (Oz) has the guts to stand up to Peach and defend his territory...well, to a certain extent that is :wink: I do like having him in the tank because not only does he do well with the O but he also eats up what she spits out as she eats - helps to keep the tank clean..


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

That's a beautiful O, really unique looking.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Very pretty Oscar!


----------

